# Senior Nutrition



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Found a link to 25 recipes that look great!

25 Easy Recipes for Senior Nutrition


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 20, 2013)

Not a senior yet, but these sound pretty good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 20, 2013)

Every once in a while we get someone asking...thought I may as well post it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 21, 2013)

Some nice recipes there, cheers Fi


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm far from senior but this looks like I might be able to use it 
My meds seem to have an effect on my taste buds. Not sure which of the meds are causing this but maybe these recipes will do the trick.

Thanks PF


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for posting. I like that many are for 1 portion. Not only for srs, but for those who cook for one more often than not.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2013)

What about freshmen, sophomores and juniors?


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> What about freshmen, sophomores and juniors?


 
We'll leave the "freshmen" to you guys.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 21, 2013)

Those are some decent looking recipes, thanks for posting.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice recipes, for sure.  But, you will have to pry my red meat and butter from my cold dead hands.....(which may be sooner than later.LOL!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 21, 2013)

> Place 1 cup wheat bulgur and salt to taste in a bowl.


 
How are you supposed to know how much salt you want until after it's cooked?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> What about freshmen, sophomores and juniors?



You have to stick with the burgers, fries and pizza...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2013)

Rocklobster said:


> Nice recipes, for sure.  But, you will have to pry my red meat and butter from my cold dead hands.....(which may be sooner than later.LOL!!



Yeah, I did notice the lack of appreciable MEAT in those recipes...but sometimes it's just about getting the most and best nutrition into our elderly who really don't eat much.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I did notice the lack of appreciable MEAT in those recipes...but sometimes it's just about getting the most and best nutrition into our elderly who really don't eat much.


 
Like me. Right now I am lacking potassium. I am getting serious leg cramps. And I know what that means. I was eating bananas one a day. But I got bananaed out. So I quit. Time to get back to them. Funny thing is I was thinking about that very subject the other day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2013)

Addie said:


> Like me. Right now I am lacking potassium. I am getting serious leg cramps. And I know what that means. I was eating bananas one a day. But I got bananaed out. So I quit. Time to get back to them. Funny thing is I was thinking about that very subject the other day.



Do you like Kiwi fruit, Addie?  There's more potassium in a kiwi than a banana.


----------



## Addie (Mar 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you like Kiwi fruit, Addie? There's more potassium in a kiwi than a banana.


 
The seeds irritate my intestinal tract. It will only take a couple of bananas to get back on track. Spike will stop by in the morning with about four of them to get me back on track.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 21, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I did notice the lack of appreciable MEAT in those recipes...but sometimes it's just about getting the most and best nutrition into our elderly who really don't eat much.


Of course.


----------

